# 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?



## orca113 (5. April 2011)

*1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

Hallo,ich habe in meinem Arbeitszimmer meinen Spiele/Arbeits PC stehen der mit einem via einem Lan Kabel aus einer Fritzbox "mit Internet versorgt ist",dieses Kabel kommt aus dem "weit" entfernten Wohnzimmer wo mein Router steht.Zu dem PC gesellt sich noch eine Xbox360 Slim die zwar Wlan hat aber aus diversen Gründen ist eine Wlan verbindung nicht möglich.DEaher möchte ich auch die Xbox via Lan Kabel mit dem Internet verbinden. Welche möglichkeiten habe ich an beide Geräte Internet zu bekommen? Kann man das eine Lankabel irgendwie splitten b.z.w. gibt es eine möglichkeit wie die beiden Geräte PC und Xbox sich das Kabel teilen können? Habe keinen nerv mehr die Kabel umzustecken.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Heng (5. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

Kauf doch für ca 10€ ein switch

http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SF1...FSPY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1301998123&sr=8-3


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

Ja und da stecke ich mein liegendes Kabel ein und dann nochmal zwei jeweils von diesem Ding zum PC und zur Xbox oder wie? So einfach ist das? Gibts auch noch bessere?


----------



## robbe (5. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

Genau. Einfach das Routerkabel und alle Geräte reinstecken, dann klappt das. Bin auch über mehrere Monate so ins Inet gegangen, man merkt keinen Unterschied im Gegensatz zur direkten Verbindung zum Router. 

Der Verlinkte Switch ist völlig ausreichend, hat ja auch fast nur gute Bewertungen bei Amazon. Einen besseren bräuchtest du nur, wenn du viele große Dateien in deinem Netzwerk hin und her schiebst.


----------



## Supeq (5. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

Optional könntest du dir einen schnelleren Gbit-Switch und oder einen mit WLAN (dann heisst es nicht mehr Switch sondern Access Point) kaufen. Aber das müsstest du abwägen, ob du mehr Features brauchst


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*



Supeq schrieb:


> Optional könntest du dir einen schnelleren Gbit-Switch und oder einen mit WLAN (dann heisst es nicht mehr Switch sondern Access Point) kaufen. Aber das müsstest du abwägen, ob du mehr Features brauchst


 
Nein.danke.Also Wlan hatte ich schon geschrieben,geht nicht und brauche ich auch net.(der Rest der Wohnung ist mit Wlan versorgt,nur hier in meinem Arbeitszimmer... tote Hose Wlan)Oder meintest du was anderes?.Denke das das mit dem Switch schon hinhaut.Habe gestern den geposteten und noch einen weiteren bei Amazon bestellt.Die werden heute kommen.Probiere dann beide aus und der bessere bleibt hier.

Werden denn dann auch beide geräte in meinem Netzwerk für sich gezeigt b.z.w. erkannt? Oder wie ist das?


----------



## grue (6. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

In der Netzwerkumgebung sollten beide PCs nebeneinander auftauchen, vorausgesetzt, sie sind in derselben Arbeitsgruppe.

Ein Switch ist ein Netzwerkverteiler. Stell dir den Switch wie eine Steckerleiste bei der Stromversorgung vor. Da hängen dann auch alle Geräte an demselben Stromkreis, die in der Steckerleiste eingesteckt sind.


----------



## orca113 (7. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

Ok,danke für eure Hilfe.Habe mir einen D-Link Switch gekauft,der war zwar etwas teurer ca. 16€ dafür sieht der schöner aus wie der TP LInk.Und beim TP Link hat irgendwas ganz fies wahrnehmbar gefiept.



> In der Netzwerkumgebung sollten beide PCs nebeneinander auftauchen, vorausgesetzt, sie sind in derselben Arbeitsgruppe.



WIe geht das mit der Arbeitsgruppe eigentlich? Gibts da ne Anleitung für Doofe?

Also bei mir ist es ja ne Xbox und ein PC aber ein Notebook ist hier noch unterwegs und ein Mac Book Pro.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

systemsteuerung<system arbeitsgruppe

google hilft auch 

bei win7 manchmal nicht mehr nötig


----------



## grue (7. April 2011)

*AW: 1 Lan Kabel,zwei Geräte,welche Möglichkeiten?*

Wie man einen Rechner einer Arbeitsgruppe hinzufügt, ist im Prinzip bei allen Windows-Versionen gleich, nur wie man zu der Eingabemaske hinkommt, unterscheidet sich zum Teil erheblich.

Gib in der Windows-Hilfe "Arbeitsgruppe" als Suchbegriff ein und du solltest eine Anleitung zu dem Thema bekommen.

Standardmäßig fügt Windows die Rechner einer Arbeitsgruppe "Arbeitsgruppe" hinzu. Im Zweifelsfall mußt du daran also nichts ändern.


----------

